# Dissapointed with my new ST327T...



## toofastforyou

*VERY dissapointed with my new ST327T...*

I used my new Husqvarna today just after this season's biggest snowfall. And now, I have mixed feelings about it… It takes quite a man to operate that machine!! It's much too heavy and definitely not easy to maneuver. I wasn't expecting that when I bought it... I was having problems to make it turn (probably because it was my first time using it…) and I had to litterally "struggle" with it when making a 180° turn. Also the controls (especially the chute orientation from left to right) are hard to use. The handle for it is very hard to move and I don't know if it's supposed to be like that… One other thing I haven't completely learned about is the "pedal" at the bottom rear to lift or lower the snowblower. There are "notches" into which there are pins which seem to change the stance of the machine but I haven't figured out how to use that correctly. 
Last in the complaints department are the controls to make it turn…I have the feeling that sometimes they work and sometimes they don't, but again, maybe it's me. 
Now on the positive side, it throws snow very high or far depending on the chute's settings. I just hope that I'll like it more next time but for now, I'm a little disappointed and aching everywhere (back, arms, hands, etc…) in my body from having wrestled with it for more than 2 hours. After the job was done, I went back into the house and told my girlfriend that I'm not sure anymore if I took the right decision to buy that machine. My '04 Brute is much easier to operate and maneuver for a fraction of the cost of my new Husqvarna...
Well that's it for now. Feel free to give me some advice if you have any about operating a snowblower with tracks!

Claude. 
P.S: -->one last detail: I'm a bit upset that the dealer never admitted that it was a 2014… She kept saying "I'm not sure, maybe 2016~2017…Yeah sure...:[email protected]: I found out the truth thanks to "SnowH8ter"'s link in post #10 of the "Just bought a BRAND NEW ST327T!" thread.


----------



## e.fisher26

I don’t have a track model but all my controls are nice and smooth to operate, the speed control lever is alittle tough to move cuz the spring is robust


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Coby7

I think you should take it out tomorrow when you are not stressed out about clearing your driveway and give it an other go and learn the nuances of a new machine. My son in law bought a Troybuilt and the auger and transmission levers on it are opposite to my Yamaha and I found it very awkward and hard to handle the first time I took it out for them. I got home later soar everywhere. The next time not so much and now I know what to expect and it's getting easier, it's still a powerful and bigger machine than my 624 Yamaha and sometimes it seems it wants to pull out my shoulders out of the socket but I try to just let it do its thing and hold on for dear life. I love my Yamaha...


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*full stop*



toofastforyou said:


> I used my new Husqvarna today just after this season's biggest snowfall. And now, I have mixed feelings about it… It takes quite a man to operate that machine!! It's much too heavy and definitely not easy to maneuver. I wasn't expecting that when I bought it... I was having problems to make it turn (probably because it was my first time using it…) and I had to litterally "struggle" with it when making a 180° turn. Also the controls (especially the chute orientation from left to right) are hard to use. The handle for it is very hard to move and I don't know if it's supposed to be like that… One other thing I haven't completely learned about is the "pedal" at the bottom rear to lift or lower the snowblower. There are "notches" into which there are pins which seem to change the stance of the machine but I haven't figured out how to use that correctly.
> Last in the complaints department are the controls to make it turn…I have the feeling that sometimes they work and sometimes they don't, but again, maybe it's me.
> Now on the positive side, it throws snow very high or far depending on the chute's settings. I just hope that I'll like it more next time but for now, I'm a little disappointed and aching everywhere (back, arms, hands, etc…) in my body from having wrestled with it for more than 2 hours. After the job was done, I went back into the house and told my girlfriend that I'm not sure anymore if I took the right decision to buy that machine. My '04 Brute is much easier to operate and maneuver for a fraction of the cost of my new Husqvarna...
> Well that's it for now. Feel free to give me some advice if you have any about operating a snowblower with tracks!
> 
> Claude.
> P.S: -->one last detail: I'm a bit upset that the dealer never admitted that it was a 2014… She kept saying "I'm not sure, maybe 2016~2017…Yeah sure...:[email protected]: I found out the truth thanks to "SnowH8ter"'s link in post #10 of the "Just bought a BRAND NEW ST327T!" thread.



You might have to stand still for the trigger-turn function to work.
Just my experience with my machine.


----------



## e.fisher26

I also found that the main controls are reversed and took a couple times to get used to it


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## SnowH8ter

Coby7 said:


> I think you should take it out tomorrow when you are not stressed out about clearing your driveway and give it an other go and learn the nuances of a new machine.



:smiley-signs009:I'm having a good chuckle on your behalf, Claude, because your sour sentiments re your new snow blower were very much in keeping with my feelings the first time out with my Husky. Controls were different (backward), it was much heavier and I fought with it for almost two hrs. Man-o-man, did I ache! Worse! I even I ran over myself in reverse. :laugh: No injury and machine was fine but it was all rather humiliating. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh You need to completely digest the contents of the operator's manual. Check all the cables for proper adjustment - I had to tweak many on mine. And practice, practice, practice. Old dogs really can learn new tricks! :thumbsup: Provided the machine is working properly, it'll eventually become intuitive. I've seen these tracked Husqvarnas turn on a dime and I'm sure yours will too once you get the hang of it. And get some white lithium spray and douse the controls that are sticky. There's likely no lube from the manufacturer on any of the control mechanisms under the panel. I didn't like the chute control either to begin with. Now, I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## toofastforyou

I took my snowblower out for the second time today. Is it normal that it "digs" into the ground causing the tracks to spin freely and the machine not to move? I used it for about an hour and feel like I've ran the Boston marathon. The more I use it, the more I hate it and deeply regret having bought it. I'll probably put it up for sale and I don't know how much $$$ this will have cost me. I messaged the dealer two days ago and (not surprisingly) they did not reply back, probably because they know I'm not happy with my purchase. On the other hand, they must be happy to have sold a machine they had in stock for 5 years...

Claude.


----------



## tadawson

Scraper blade is too low - likely a simple adjustment . . .


----------



## toofastforyou

tadawson said:


> Scraper blade is too low - likely a simple adjustment . . .


I thought of that but I adjusted myself at 3/8" off the ground. It should be more than enough 'cause they recommend about 1/8"…

Thanks for your reply,

Claude.


----------



## e.fisher26

When it digs in, do the wheels stop or just keep turning? I suspect the dealer did a crap job at assembly and adjustment. 3/8 seems like a big gap unless on gravel. Poly skids?


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## toofastforyou

e.fisher26 said:


> When it digs in, do the wheels stop or just keep turning? I suspect the dealer did a crap job at assembly and adjustment. 3/8 seems like a big gap unless on gravel. Poly skids?
> 
> 
> Noma 10/29
> Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
> Toro 8/24
> Husqvarna st230p


The tracks just keep spinning without the machine moving. The dealer just admitted it was a "demo" they had for 2 1/2 years so who knows if it's been assembled correctly. The skid are the original ones which come with the machine. As for the 3/8" gap, it's me who adjusted it that way to prevent just that…digging into the ground.  Maybe I should've put 3 inches! :biggrin:
Thanks,
Claude.


----------



## e.fisher26

Just seems odd, only reasons for it to do that is the scraper, or packed snow/ice holding it back. Or giant magnets underground... skids poly or metal?


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## toofastforyou

e.fisher26 said:


> ... skids poly or metal?
> 
> 
> Noma 10/29
> Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
> Toro 8/24
> Husqvarna st230p


Skids are factory metal ones… I must admit that before the snowfall, we received some rain which turned to ice once frozen underneath the snow and I guess any snowblower (tracks or wheels) would've spun…

Claude. :smiley-char060:

P.S: It "pisses" me off a little but I'm saying to myself that the worst that can happen is that I'll sell it and be done...:sad:


----------



## e.fisher26

There’s always a reason for everything. Apply alittle down force on the handles, ice can suck with any machine 


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## RedOctobyr

Does it have a control that lets you raise or lower the front of the bucket? I know some tracked machines have that, where they can put a lot of weight on the bucket, and raise the front of the tracks slightly. I suppose that could contribute to what you're seeing, though you do have the scraper bar raised a fair amount. 

Like you said, though, ice underneath the snow may be causing some of your problem. Even good tires, or presumably tracks, can only produce so much traction on smooth ice. That's where tires with chains probably do better, at least, since they can bite into the ice. But even tires with chains are probably a lot worse than tracks on more normal, non-icy conditions. 

I'd see how it does when the ice is gone, if it was me. Would your dealer be willing to take it back? Maybe if you agreed to buy a different machine from them? I fear you would lose a lot if you went to sell a brand-new machine.


----------



## toofastforyou

RedOctobyr said:


> Does it have a control that lets you raise or lower the front of the bucket? I know some tracked machines have that, where they can put a lot of weight on the bucket, and raise the front of the tracks slightly. I suppose that could contribute to what you're seeing, though you do have the scraper bar raised a fair amount.
> 
> Like you said, though, ice underneath the snow may be causing some of your problem. Even good tires, or presumably tracks, can only produce so much traction on smooth ice. That's where tires with chains probably do better, at least, since they can bite into the ice. But even tires with chains are probably a lot worse than tracks on more normal, non-icy conditions.
> 
> I'd see how it does when the ice is gone, if it was me. Would your dealer be willing to take it back? Maybe if you agreed to buy a different machine from them? I fear you would lose a lot if you went to sell a brand-new machine.


Yes it does have a mechanism to raise/lower the front of the bucket… and it's very likely that I have it set to aggressive which created too much resistance for the very slippery icy surface on which the tracks didn't have any traction. Next time, I'm going to try raising the front end a little and see how it goes. Heck…it was so slippery that when I pulled the crank to start it, I fell on my butt! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh :dizzy:
I agree with you that I should be more patient and get used to it more… About the dealer, he finally replied to the message I sent him two days ago saying that they were sorry that I was disappointed and that if they had another customer looking for such a machine they'd refer him to me, but they didn't offer anything else and frankly, I don't really need anything else right now. I'm not looking to buy another machine 'cause I still have my 10 hp 29" Brute which works great and that I intend to keep and fully restore. I was thinking to re-sell it but I said that because I was a little upset but now that I've calmed down, I realize that I should give myself a chance and try to know how all the features work before calling it quits...
Thanks for your reply and your advice,
Claude. :smiley-char060:


----------



## SnowH8ter

Yep, that ice caused by freezing rain can be nasty stuff for any machine and... our derriere's! Need to find a more suitable surface to check the machine out. Does the freewheel transport mechanism operate properly? When you put it in transport mode with the height adjustment, is it actually in transport mode? I could see it digging in if the height adjustment was stuck on the "packed snow" position. It'd be even worse on ice. Disappointing that the dealer doesn't seem to want to assist you but, unfortunately, not surprised by that. Nevertheless, if there is in fact something wrong with the drive system (transmission), I would expect that the OE warranty would be fully in force and as such, I'd be thinking seriously about taking the machine back to the dealer and having them attempt to demonstrate its operating characteristics.


----------



## toofastforyou

SnowH8ter said:


> Yep, that ice caused by freezing rain can be nasty stuff for any machine and... our derriere's! Need to find a more suitable surface to check the machine out. Does the freewheel transport mechanism operate properly? When you put it in transport mode with the height adjustment, is it actually in transport mode? I could see it digging in if the height adjustment was stuck on the "packed snow" position. It'd be even worse on ice. Disappointing that the dealer doesn't seem to want to assist you but, unfortunately, not surprised by that. Nevertheless, if there is in fact something wrong with the drive system (transmission), I would expect that the OE warranty would be fully in force and as such, I'd be thinking seriously about taking the machine back to the dealer and having them attempt to demonstrate its operating characteristics.


I've not tried the "transport" mode yet and I'm not sure how to make that work. I've read the instructions manual and it's not very clear but I'll re-read it again, maybe I missed something.
About the dealer, they didn't offer me anything likely because they were so glad that I bought a machine they had for 2/12 years and didn't want to see it again, much less take it as a trade in towards another model. If I ever have to go to a dealer, I'll go somewhere else. I don't really care about the warranty (if there is any left). They told me that the warranty is effective from the day of manufacture, NOT from the day it was put in service, so my machine being a 2014 model is probably already out of any warranty, so to **** with them. 
I guess this whole story is one of those bad experiences in life every now and then. I've learned my lesson and it's time for me to take the loss and move on.:smiley-confused013: Spring is coming so I'll shove it in the back of my shed and forget about it for a few months and I'll decide next fall what I'm going to do with it. :angry:

Claude


----------



## Zavie

"Freewheel" position lever is on the left side of the back panel of your machine. Look at page 10, figure 11 in your owners manual. Husqvarna warranty is from retail date of purchase, so I suggest you register your machine with Husqvarna.ca and find another dealer who is more capable to assist you.


----------



## td0g

That little catch for the transport mode is the same as just holding the two steering triggers open. Either way you are not going to be able to drag that thing very far. Once you get over that you can not steer the thing using the controls with the bucket on the ground, it is not that hard to manoeuvre.


----------



## toofastforyou

I finally decided to put it up for sale in the local classified ads… I'll wait to see what happens…
Maybe I'll regret it, I dunno...:icon-shrug:

Claude.


----------



## toofastforyou

SOLD! 

Claude.


----------



## cranman

I'll bet you are happy to see it gone!...I hope you didn't take too much of a beating......


----------



## toofastforyou

cranman said:


> I'll bet you are happy to see it gone!...I hope you didn't take too much of a beating......


After having learned more how to operate it, I was liking it better… but with the Brute now being freshly restored, I didn't need two machines. Also, I don't have a very big shed so two of them were taking too much space. 
As for the "$" part, I paid $3,181. last February and sold it yesterday for $2,800... so I'm ok with that. :thumbsup:

Claude. :wink:


----------



## SnowH8ter

toofastforyou said:


> After having learned more how to operate it, I was liking it better… but with the Brute now being freshly restored, I didn't need two machines.


I know how this works. Even with the old Brute restored, there's gonna come a time this winter when ya get the itch. Yep, it's the same itch that prompted you to buy the big Husky. So... maybe an Ariens is in the forecast? A Honda, even? :biggrin:


----------



## toofastforyou

SnowH8ter said:


> I know how this works. Even with the old Brute restored, there's gonna come a time this winter when ya get the itch. Yep, it's the same itch that prompted you to buy the big Husky. So... maybe an Ariens is in the forecast? A Honda, even? :biggrin:


Maybe you're right… I dunno…You'd be surprised how far the Brute threw the snow last year!  And after buying and selling the Husqvarna, then restoring the Brute, all this in a 9 month period, I feel I've spent enough money on snowblowers for a while!… 

Claude. :icon_smile_big:

P.S: If I'd buy another machine, I'd probably go with a Yamaha (very expensive) or a Cub Cadet (reasonably priced)… I know these are not in the same league but there's a CC dealer not far from my house...


----------



## BNSFguy

toofastforyou said:


> cranman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you are happy to see it gone!...I hope you didn't take too much of a beating......
> 
> 
> 
> After having learned more how to operate it, I was liking it better… but with the Brute now being freshly restored, I didn't need two machines. Also, I don't have a very big shed so two of them were taking too much space.
> As for the "$" part, I paid $3,181. last February and sold it yesterday for $2,800... so I'm ok with that. <img src="https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/images/smilies/new/thumb.gif" border="0" alt="" title="thumbsup" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Claude.
Click to expand...

Wow. I'd be ecstatic to only lose $300.00 + on that particular machine, being a 2014. Sometimes it's best to just "cut your losses" and move on. You have a machine you're comfortable with and happy with. I think you did the right thing in this case.


----------



## toofastforyou

BNSFguy said:


> Sometimes it's best to just "cut your losses" and move on. I think you did the right thing in this case.


X2!…Exactly! :thumbsup: :biggrin:

Claude.

P.S: One thing I want so say… I still like Husqvarna products… it's just that I didn't need two snowblowers.


----------

